# Nice deal from Computer Music Magazine



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry Mac users, this is PC only. I just thought I'd give everybody a heads up on this very nice deal that the folks at Computer Music magazine are offering. They're basically giving away the Sonar Home Studio digital audio workstation which is normally a $49.00 U.S. value. The nice thing about this D.A.W. is you also get the Cakewalk Edition of the Overloud TH3 amp and effects sim which you can read about here: TH3 Cakewalk Edition

Needless to say, this has more virtual amps and effects than the basic free TH3 version. I was quite surprised to see this was included. I've been trying it out over the past couple of nights and it sounds very good. Also included are many Cakewalk effects like compressors, pitch shift, modulation effects, etc. Another thing I like are the Studio Instruments included. There's a drum kit, bass, electric piano and string section. They come with built in sequences that you can use if you like. More info here: Cakewalk - Studio Instruments

Even if you don't need another digital audio workstation, the TH3 Cakewalk Edition virtual amp is worth the price on its own. You can record up to 16 tracks on this D.A.W. so that's not bad at all. To get this deal you can either pick up Computer Music magazine (which comes with a DVD with software and plugins) at your nearest book and magazine seller or you can download a PDF of the magazine here: Magazine Subscriptions & more | Computer Music - Print (Back Issues) | My Favourite Magazines

Edit: 
I also forgot to mention that for anybody who does want to take advantage of this offer that firstly you really should download and install the Cakewalk Command Center here:
Cakewalk Command Center It makes installing and authorizing the software a lot easier.

It's issue 250 btw. Once you buy the magazine or download the PDF you'll see a section on Sonar Home Studio. There'll be a link and a passcode you have to enter to download it. The reason I'm posting this now is because this offer ends February 1st so get it now while you can if you're interested. If you need any further details just ask in the thread but I think I covered everything. Remember, it's issue number 250 that you want.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't want to derail this thread, but thought it important to let folks know about the current situation at Cakewalk/Sonar:



> *Thank You for 30 Years of Cakewalk!*
> Today we say Thank You to all of our users past and present, for helping make Cakewalk a staple in the world of digital audio for 30 years. Gibson Brands has officially announced the end of active development of Cakewalk branded products, but our site and servers will remain active for those who have made our products a part of their workflow. This change will not affect the performance of current or legacy versions of SONAR in any way. While we are no longer releasing updates, the ways you can access your products will remain the same. For users with a rent-to-own plan, your payments have been automatically discontinued and we have unlocked SONAR so you can continue using the software without interruption.
> 
> Moving forward, a small transition team will remain active to help, and our Knowledge Base and User Forum will also remain intact for those in need of technical assistance. Please visit the following links for more information:
> ...


It's disturbing to see the company still offering products for sale, given this announcement.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

ronmac said:


> I don't want to derail this thread, but thought it important to let folks know about the current situation at Cakewalk/Sonar:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disturbing to see the company still offering products for sale, given this announcement.


Hi ronmac. Yes, I know all about that. I read about it here and on other forums as well. I'm sure the people at Computer Music Magazine made this deal with Cakewalk many months ago and at that time nobody foresaw what was going to come, except maybe some of the higher ups at Gibson. That's one of the main reasons why I made this posting now, to "get it while the gettings good" before the offer expires on February 1st. But to be honest, if it wasn't for the Cakewalk version of the TH3 amp and effects sims I probably wouldn't have posted about it. The effects and the other instruments are nice, but as far as I'm concerned the Cakewalk TH3 is the real stand out in this D.A.W. It's too bad it's not available as a separate download. I already have Reaper, Tracktion and Soundbridge so I really didn't need another D.A.W.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@ronmac Here's the thread : https://www.guitarscanada.com/index...g-cakewalk-development-and-production.177825/

That aside, @Kenmac is right. From the little bit of experience in using the TH3 for Sonar plugin, it would be worth getting that magazine and having TH3 on your system. Just last night I switched from the the TH3 version with limited functionality to the full trial (15 days). Haven't got too far into it, but there are a lot of really nice sounds on that thing. I have it because I have Sonar Pro though.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have quite a few jam tracks that I did in Sonar Platinum that will work with Sonar Home Studio. PM me if your looking for a particular song and I'll send you the "cwp" file if I have it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just bumping this up, February 1st is right around the corner and this offer ends then so if you want it, get the magazine or download the PDF at the links in the original post.


----------

